# moving to Adelaide... Is there any Kayak fishing over there?



## jtugores (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi guys,

I am moving to Adelaide in a month... I am a bit concern about a lot of things but I have my priorities right.. Is there any kayak fishing around the area? It seems like the place is full of big nasty sharks... so?

Please any experience to tell?

Cheers

Juan


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Firstly welcome!

Yes...all bullshit aside...there are very big sharks here...and yes Bronzies often pop up in your burley trail....

But yes lots of fishing

Autum,Winter & Spring snapper can be caught from most coastlines
Summer Mulloway from the coorong
Salmon can be caught most of the year if they are in....last couple of years they have been slim
That's all ive got!

Good luck....

Threads to check any Metro reports.....and or SAKFC reports.....top start you off.....


----------



## jtugores (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi there!!

Thanks for the info.

Are you guys happy with the shark shield or a gun is needed to survive.?

Regarding to the type o fish... kingfish? bonito? calamari?

Cheers mate. I may see you soon!!


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Start by looking up posts by Stealthfisha (above) or Solatree or Kelvin 
(there are others but I have early morning CRS so you'll have to do some digging yourself ;-))
You're moving to a good area with close in squid, whiting, snook etc and snapper, etc just offshore

Let us know how you get on once you get there


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Yep what he said!

For pelagic species its not like our eastern cousins.....much much harder unless your name is shep or live on KI hahahahah put in the effort offshore and pray to the gods is my only advice....good luck


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Seacliff to Glenelg is fairly protected gulf water, not much swell. Within a km of shore there's snapper, king George whiting, yellowfin whiting, snook, garfish, tommy ruff (aus herring), some flathead (smaller than the east) and lots of squid (and the odd cuttlefish). I wasn't bothered with a shark shield until I started fishing in the dark for snapper.

The mangroves around St Kilda/Port Adelaide, the suburban sea water pond West Lakes and the little Onkaparinga river are your main metro protected water options. They all have decent black bream, a chance at mulloway (jewfish) and often lots of salmon trout (juvenile salmon; I think these are more popular eating in SA than some of the eastern states?).


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Really good bream fishing if you are into that. Fish above 40cm are not uncommon and above 50cm a definite possibility. But like anywhere new, you will need to invest some time getting to know and understand the local options. Plenty of tips available in the SA trip reports. Look for the patterns.


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

Is there any fishing in S.A.......

Welcome to Team Flanno.

Make sure you pick up your duty free Flannelet Tee at the Airport prior to hitting the water with us 

Welcome matey!


----------



## jtugores (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi guys!!

Thank you so much for your help!!!

At the beginning I thought to leave my yak in Sydney as everyone is telling me about the big sharks and bla bla bla..., but I have to admit I found a big welcome from you guys, so I will be bringing the yak with me (an my sharkshield... ).

I am originally from Argentina, so I am happy to fight a bull... but not a shark... 

I will keep in touch once settle in that beautiful part of the planet.

I believe I will be leaving in Glenelg... Is that cool/close to fishing areas?

Regards,

Juan the argentinean...


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2014)

Glenelg will be perfect. Plenty of spots within a few km of glenelg, easy launch in the warmer months. 
I fish a bit and haven't seen any sharks yet...


----------



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

Don't worry, the sharks around Adelaide are trained to take surfers. :lol: :lol:

Seriously, yes, there are sharks but they are a very low risk. No kayakers have been taken by sharks that I know of here, but a few have been caught out unprepared in unexpected bad weather and paid for it dearly.

Lots of species, great conditions most of the year and a thriving kayak fishing community. You could do a lot worse than coming here with kayak fishing in mind!


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

jtugores said:


> I believe I will be leaving in Glenelg... Is that cool/close to fishing areas?


A good spot - lotsa fun fishing for mega snook in early summer. And other things at other times.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Tonystott said:


> but as is the case in most places, you are in more danger driving to the beach than going out on the water...


Now is that because the danger from sharks is low, or because the danger from SA roads and drivers is high


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

As long as you have a snake bite kit your fine....at the very least take out 1 x litre of brown vinegar not white....
http://www.pir.sa.gov.au/fisheries/fish ... ghting_log


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Hahahahah
y dont you go put your head back in the pile of crap you just poked it out from mushoom boy ;-)


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes M is being looked after...needs to be kept busy....looking good but long way to go....


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Stealthfisha said:


> As long as you have a snake bite kit your fine....at the very least take out 1 x litre of brown vinegar not white....
> http://www.pir.sa.gov.au/fisheries/fish ... ghting_log











lol


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Hahahahah hah well they can bite...but seriously thats pathetic


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

This one



> End of Outer Harbour rocks. May have been attracted by my burley trail. Attacked Seal while in the water.	White Shark


kayak fisher?


----------

